# Music stand question



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello all - I'm looking for a way to attach two 3/16" rods to hold sheet music on this music stand desk. What do you think of cable protective sleeves? Would they work?

http://www.thejollydesign.com/#!Quality%20and%20design/zoom/c21j9/image_14ow 
http://www.amazon.com/Protective-Sleeve-Stainless-Marine-Grade-50/dp/B00IX4BJLO

Oh, I just noticed that the inner diameter of these sleeves is 0.21", i.e. a little over 1/4". So even a 1/4" rod would be loose.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Uhhh, .21 is under 1/4" (.25)

Thread it or use T nuts

M


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Mark's right. It would help to see the music stand. Not sure exactly what you're trying to accomplish.


----------



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

Here's the picture again: http://www.thejollydesign.com/#!Quality%20and%20design/zoom/c21j9/image_14ow
and the whole stand: http://www.thejollydesign.com/
I also thought about a threaded insert but wondered whether I could get the rods to swivel upwards properly to hold the sheet music.


----------



## wuddoc (Mar 21, 2008)

It appears in the picture a fitting is placed in the wood and the sheet music page holders may to be pressed or screwed into the fitting.

For a pressed fitting look at a wire rope stop at McMaster-Carr: http://www.mcmaster.com/#wire-rope-stops/=12k4f0q They have various inside diameters. Possibly you could insert a stop into the wood and secure with adhesive or use a screw from the underside of the sheet music board. Then press fit the holders short ends into the fittings. This might work for a while.

If the end of the music sheet holder is threaded then again look at McMaster-Carr: http://www.mcmaster.com/#inserts-for-wood/=12k4lpq They have various inside threaded diameters and Teflon tape might create the friction you need so the holders do not slip unless pushed.

I have also contacted the manufacture for the parts I want explaining it is just my hobby and I am not potential competition and offer to pay for the item, other times I just ask for a sample


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Kim, If you remember me, I am planning to build the same stand. I have some original pictures from the blog before they went commercial. If you're interested I can post them.

I think anything that will have enough friction to keep the rods in place will work. Even a simple thing like hole in the wood might work - a friction fit similar to tuning pegs.

I would think it needs to be a pressed fit, not threaded, such that a little pressure inward will hold position, and a little pulling out will release the rods to be folded down. Of course any squeaking might be a nuisance. I would be concerned anything with threads would have to be machined such that the threads are tighter than normal so the rods don't flop down.

Have you made any other progress on your stand? The last I remember you were asking about bending wood. Did you decide anything on that?

I am planning to laminate strips rather than steam bend. After talking to my son about it, he does not want the sheet music stand so I won't have to worry about that.

Good luck on everything. Feel free to PM me if you care to collaborate on the build.


----------

